# data: Independent visualization of image, tracing or specimen



## Karma (Aug 4, 2008)

pulmonologist states in notes he personally viewed adenosine perfusion scan. Would this be marked in the data reviewed as independent visualization of image?


----------



## kamikidd (Aug 26, 2008)

For credit of an independent rewiew (2 data points), the pulmonologist would have to summarize the findings of this review.  Other wise it would receive one data point for review of 90000 series test results.


----------

